# 122 cm target dimensions



## Lloyd (Aug 30, 2004)

X 6.1 cm
10 12.2 cm
9 24.4 cm
8 36.6 cm
7 48.4cm
6 61 cm
5 73.2 cm
4 85.4 cm
3 97.6 cm
2 109.8 cm
1 122 cm

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Off hand the 1-ring is 122cm (48 inches) and the 10-ring is 12.2cm (4.8 inches). Each ring is a multiplier of 12.2cm or 4.8 inches.

i.e. '9' = 9.6", '8' = 14.4", '7' = 19.2", '6' = 24", etc.

Lloyd beat me to it. - John


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

or if you have 80cm face on hand the 10 on it would take half of the 9 ring (both sides) 
The 9 ring would be from that point till the end of the 80cm 8, 8 would take 7 and half of the 6 ring....

or if you practice on a 60cm face, the gold would be 10, red 9, blue 8, etc...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys - that's exactly what I needed. Got an ample supply of Field targets, but no FITA ones to practice on.

Got an American 600 round coming soon and I like to "practice like I compete". :wink:


----------



## astumaldarkspane (Dec 22, 2021)

Buying faces gets expensive for practice, so I use 12" paper plates


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

astumaldarkspane said:


> Buying faces gets expensive for practice, so I use 12" paper plates


So where do you find a 122cm or 92cm paper plate? If shooting any of the unsighted divisions in NFAA, USA archery or FITA you need to practice on the the face you will be competing on.


----------



## AzureSkydiver (Sep 13, 2021)

12" x 2.54 cm/inch = 30.48cm. So that's about out to the 8 ring. Or is it just counting anything that hits the raised rim as an 8. Now if the 10" plate were in use, then that seems to be a more accurate representation out to the 9 ring. So if the goal of practice is just to get to arrows into the gold, then this maybe a cheap alternative.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AzureSkydiver said:


> 12" x 2.54 cm/inch = 30.48cm. So that's about out to the 8 ring. Or is it just counting anything that hits the raised rim as an 8. Now if the 10" plate were in use, then that seems to be a more accurate representation out to the 9 ring. So if the goal of practice is just to get to arrows into the gold, then this maybe a cheap alternative.



122​1​ring48.0​inches109.8​2​ring43.2​inches97.6​3​ring38.4​inches85.4​4​ring33.6​inches73.2​5​ring28.8​inches61​6​ring24.0​inches48.8​7​ring19.2​inches36.6​8​ring14.4​inches24.4​9​ring9.6​inches12.2​10​ring4.8​inches6.1​x2.4​inches

12-inch paper plate, if you hit the edge of the 12-inch paper plate, this puts you solidly into the 8-ring.

10-inch paper plate, if you hit the edge of the 10-inch paper plate, you are into the 9-ring.
On the 10-inch paper plate, use a FAT sharpie pen and draw a circle at 9.5-inches for where the edge of the 9-ring is located on the 122 cm target face.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

It’s a great idea to train how you compete but I guarantee there is potential to shoot a massively lower score if you’re use to shooting at just yellow plate vs the target with all the rings and you’ve never shot the real target face. There’s nothing else to aim at so it’s impossible , okay, maybe only a lot more difficult, to overaim on the dot. Draw the other rings (I’d even color them)or splurge the $15 dollars on a target face and call it part of the tournament entrance fee.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

You can get the 122cm replacement centers from Lancaster. It has the X, 10, 9 and a little of the red 8 ring. Then use spray glue adhesive to stick it to some cardboard. There is the 122 cm replacement targets that go out to the blue 6 ring. No full-size target but then you have the colors out to the blue 6 ring.


----------

